# Z questions



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Well the new Z is up and running, and the Z is more beautiful than ever. I never thought that would be possible. So, in studying the differences in the models at www.nissandriven.com I'm left trying to decide which one to get. Eventually I would be modifying the car, but for a while it will be stock for the most part. Nissan has given us many choices, but that makes is more difficult, I think, to decide which to get. Any thoughts on this? I'm leaning towards the track model because it has the Brembo braking system, which gives me stock 4-piston calipers up front.


----------

